#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint VBA that copies Excel worksheet

## daintysal

Hi,

Can someone tell me how vba can be used in Powerpoint 2007 to copy a worksheet from an excel workbook and paste it into an existing slide in powerpoint?  The slide in powerpoint already has data on it, so it will need to be deleted and then the copied range from the excel worksheet will need to be pasted there.  Can that be done?

----------

